# DESIGNER FABRICS



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GUCCI-LOUIS VUITTON-FENDI-DIOR-BURBERRY-LEATHER-SUEDE-EXOTIC SKINS ALSO AVAILABLE AUTHENTIC AND LEATHER IMPRINTED OSTRICH-ALLIGATOR-REAL PYTHON AND MUCH MORE. HAVE ABOUT 80 DIFFERENT COLORS IN THE DESIGNER FABRIC AND MANY COLORS AVAILABLE IN THE SUEDES AND LEATHERS. 
LABOR ALSO AVAILABLE. AUTO AND FURNITURE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

I want to recover the seat on my 2005 Vespa ET4 it would be a bout a yard of fabric, how much for just the fabric and what are my choices for material being that it needs to be water resistant???

Geoff


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville_@Jun 22 2005, 10:51 PM
> *I want to recover the seat on my 2005 Vespa ET4 it would be a bout a yard of fabric, how much for just the fabric and what are my choices for material being that it needs to be water resistant???
> 
> Geoff
> [snapback]3309302[/snapback]​*


gucci 
red
black
tan

louis vuitton
classic
blossom pink
blossom classic
checker

burberry

all cloth can be laminated also. Cloth comes in more colors


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville_@Jun 22 2005, 10:51 PM
> *I want to recover the seat on my 2005 Vespa ET4 it would be a bout a yard of fabric, how much for just the fabric and what are my choices for material being that it needs to be water resistant???
> 
> Geoff
> [snapback]3309302[/snapback]​*


here you go

GUCCI
aqua
banana
black
cherryred
baby blue
chocolate
gold
grey
lavender
navy on navy
orange
pink
rasberry
red 
tan
white
navy on white
olive green
camel vinyl
cherry vinyl
grey vinyl

LOUIS VUITTON
pink blossom
brown/black
grey mini
murikami grey
pink mini
pink/black
rainbow black
rainbow white
red/black
white/black
army green
black
silver mini
cherry
cherry mini
classic tan
green
grey
navy
navy/white
orange/black
pink
rasberry
red
red/yellow mini
silver
tan white
lavender mini
white mini
black/silver suede
blue suede
tan light suede
black/silver lvs suede
classic brown/tan suede
pink blossom vinyl
classic brown/tan vinyl
rainbow black vinyl
rainbow white vinyl
tan blossom vinyl
damier canvas
classic brown w/cherries vinyl
BURBERRY
red black
drk blue
green
grey
nova
pionk
baby blue
white
tan
cream
mini nova
tan vinyl

DIOR
baby blue
blue
gold
pink
red
blue
tan

COACH
baby blue
cherry
grey
navy
blue
tan
white
black

FENDI
baby blue
black
classic tan denim pink
tan


----------



## dreamer13 (Jun 6, 2005)

hey did u have diamond cut


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: just my opinion but i think all that gay sht belongs on rich white girls purses, not in or on lowriders.....


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

do you have a website? to see all the styles...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

do you have picks of the stuff in a gray or silver color ...with maybe white lettering ... 

i am thinking of doing my trunk soon .. (wrap sub box) 

how much more is the laminated stuff ... incase any oil spills


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 21 2005, 04:37 PM
> *GUCCI-LOUIS VUITTON-FENDI-DIOR-BURBERRY-LEATHER-SUEDE-EXOTIC SKINS ALSO  AVAILABLE AUTHENTIC AND LEATHER IMPRINTED OSTRICH-ALLIGATOR-REAL PYTHON AND MUCH MORE. HAVE ABOUT 80 DIFFERENT COLORS IN THE DESIGNER FABRIC AND MANY COLORS AVAILABLE IN THE SUEDES AND LEATHERS.
> LABOR ALSO AVAILABLE. AUTO AND FURNITURE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3303275[/snapback]​*


I need to call you tonight about some fabric!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

thats awsome how do i get a hold of you


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 27 2005, 09:40 AM
> *I need to call you tonight about some fabric!
> [snapback]3489830[/snapback]​*



GIVE ME A CALL :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jul 27 2005, 10:41 AM
> *thats awsome how do i get a hold of you
> [snapback]3490189[/snapback]​*



210-683-9677 ANYTIME


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

how much on the orange gucci and lv shiped to az (by the yard)? thx


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

any ultrasuede and ultraleather?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 2 2005, 12:05 PM~3527954
> *any ultrasuede and ultraleather?
> *



LOOK INTO IT FOR YOU


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

bump. pics comin soon


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GOT ALOT OF NEW SHIT HIT ME UP IF YALL INTERESTED. 210-683-9677


----------



## Hardmoney (Sep 20, 2005)

How much for the ostrich ? And what part of Texas are u in ?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hardmoney_@Nov 2 2005, 06:55 PM~4124374
> *How much for the ostrich ? And what part of Texas are u in ?
> *



leather or vinyl? san antonio


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

any pics of the tan w/ white Lous Vouiton?? and what is the price per yard, and can you get LV Suede? If so can you give me some prices per yard! Thanks.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 10 2005, 02:03 PM~4180128
> *any pics of the tan w/ white Lous Vouiton?? and what is the price per yard, and can you get LV Suede? If so can you give me some prices per yard! Thanks.
> *




yes i do hit me up


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 2 2005, 12:05 PM~3527954
> *any ultrasuede and ultraleather?
> *


 :biggrin: i got it


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey send me the pics when you get a chance please!! Thanks.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Nov 16 2005, 03:20 PM~4218852
> *:biggrin: i got it
> *




start your own subject cock blocker


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wut kolors can i get in vinyl louis v?


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking for black gator, lemme know anything close you have to it


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by embharris_@Sep 24 2006, 06:53 PM~6236104
> *Looking for black gator, lemme know anything close you have to it
> *


Check it out hommie...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5809980


----------

